# Epson announce 17" SC-P5000 - SP4900 replacement



## keithcooper (Jan 5, 2017)

At last, the long awaited replacement for the SP4900

Hoping to get one for review before too long. Sounds a lot like the excellent P7000 I looked at last Spring

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/epson-surecolor-sc-p5000-std-printer-announced/


----------

